# NT women and menstrual cycle



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> Has anyone looked into/considered getting their eggs harvested? I'd heard it paid well, but I abandoned it when I found out you have to go on fertility meds - PMS is bad enough; I've heard fertility meds can do worse.


Considered it....But yeah, I don't want to go through all that trouble only to give somebody the ability to produce a child. If somebody is infertile and wants children, they should adopt.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

Napoleptic said:


> Has anyone looked into/considered getting their eggs harvested? I'd heard it paid well, but I abandoned it when I found out you have to go on fertility meds - PMS is bad enough; I've heard fertility meds can do worse.


I considered it during my early college years until I found out that you go through 12-18 months of hormone therapy, so that consideration was extremely short lived. I would only do this if my sister was found to be infertile and reaaaaaaaaaaally wanted biological children. Since she's such a big advocate for adoption, I doubt I'll ever be put in that position.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Is the procedure irreversible? If I was a 21 year old female I probably wouldn't be bold enough to consider this procedure in the chance my opinion on having kids changes in the future.


But you're NOT a 21 year old female. x)

It's permanent, so it's not a decision to be taken lightly. I figure that if a grand piano falls on my head while I'm sleeping one day and I wake up really wanting to hatch something, I can adopt.

So maybe no one will inherit my grey eyes, fast metabolism or PITA personality. I can always pick and choose those things at the orphanage. I can try for the ride. If I get sick of a kid after three days, I can return and/or exchange it at no cost to my reputation.

Not so with real kids! Hence all the stupid questions on Yahoo Answers.


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

God said:


> But you're NOT a 21 year old female. x)
> 
> It's permanent, so it's not a decision to be taken lightly. I figure that if a grand piano falls on my head while I'm sleeping one day and I wake up really wanting to hatch something, I can adopt.
> 
> ...


I don't want kids either, and thats basically my attitude on the topic as well.

I find it frustrating when people take the decision so lightly and say "Oh well you'll change your mind when you get older" or "Just wait until your biological time clock starts ticking". I know young women who's doctors refused do a tubal ligation because she was young and "might change her mind". If I ever want kids I'll borrow them from friends or relatives so I can give them back.

I don't know that I'd qualify for NovaSure since my periods aren't heavy, but this procedure sure sounds nice: Adiana® Permanent Contraception - Safe and Effective


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

WildWinds said:


> I don't want kids either, and thats basically my attitude on the topic as well.
> 
> I find it frustrating when people take the decision so lightly and say "Oh well you'll change your mind when you get older" or "Just wait until your biological time clock starts ticking". I know young women who's doctors refused do a tubal ligation because she was young and "might change her mind". If I ever want kids I'll borrow them from friends or relatives so I can give them back.
> 
> I don't know that I'd qualify for NovaSure since my periods aren't heavy, but this procedure sure sounds nice: Adiana® Permanent Contraception - Safe and Effective


Yep, I second all of this. What really gets me is how people say "you'll change your mind" but they never say that to the breeders. I've known since I was 7 that I don't want kids, just as some girls have known since they were 7 that they DO want children. I've been trying for years to get my tubes tied by each doctor I've gone to, but no luck. 
I remember reading about Adiana a few years ago, but at the time it wasn't available in the states. Definitely looks like something to look into now!


----------



## clawsthatcatch (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't you girls want to pass on your genetics? I thought that was the whole meaning of life


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

God said:


> But you're NOT a 21 year old female. x)
> 
> It's permanent, so it's not a decision to be taken lightly. I figure that if a grand piano falls on my head while I'm sleeping one day and I wake up really wanting to hatch something, I can adopt.
> 
> ...


Right, I'm not a female nor was I trying to judge you for your actions. I think it's an impressive decision that takes a strong sense of understanding of your own personal value system. Probably one I couldn't make if I was a 21 year old female.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

clawsthatcatch said:


> Don't you girls want to pass on your genetics? I thought that was the whole meaning of life


So then people who are sterile have been living a life for no reason?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Right, I'm not a female nor was I trying to judge you for your actions. I think it's an impressive decision that takes a strong sense of understanding of your own personal value system. Probably one I couldn't make if I was a 21 year old female.


lol, I know you weren't judgin. Now would you care to enlighten us ladies on why you're so interested in a discussion about chicks' periods? ;-P

kinky kinky...


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

clawsthatcatch said:


> This is a somewhat embarrassing topic, but I have to know, am I the only female who, every month, feels like she is forcibly given emotions that she has no interest in having? I'll become impatient, and I may even have an emotional outburst, and then later I'll be like "for christ's sake, why do I have to go through all these hormonal fluctuations for the sake of reproduction? I'm not sure it's worth it."
> 
> I just repeatedly remind myself that I'm not perceiving the world correctly. I'm malfunctioning. I just have to keep these emotions in a tumor, to be removed in 8-10 years. (just kidding, just kidding!)


I completely relate to this. I hate PMS and having periods. If I could, I'd pay a huge sum of money to not have to deal with it anymore. With PMS I get more depressed and hypersensitive about everything. Not cool.



hmwith said:


> Perhaps PMS affects Ts more noticeably, because healthy Fs are used to dealing with all of those crazy emotions and have learned to control them.


I think so. I know I get alot more F like with PMS. I get these strong emotions that I have trouble controlling and it bothers me. I'll cry over the stupidest things or snap at people because of some remark they made. I get offended alot more easily too. Perhaps the positive in my PMS is that I don't take crap as easily from others.


----------



## phina saurus rex (Mar 4, 2011)

ALWAYS. and it drives me my family and my teachers insane i will go from the happiest person in the room to crying and shaking and irritable. and inevitably every month i spend one day as an absolute fing bitch. no questions asked.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, it's not just me. I have cramps and vomiting one day a month, and by that I mean a whole day, and no pill helps. Can't eat or sleep with that pain.
In pain and I've caught myself being sorry for myself a couple times. I've done crazy things. Cried to songs, dialed exes (which i never, ever, ever would do in normal circumstances). 
So now, I try to avoid using my phone when I am on my period. And whoever calls me, I inform that I am unstable and that anything I say to them today, will not hold true next week.
I hate that shit.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

What's also fun is the laughing so hard you're almost crying, and then suddenly you are and you're not quite sure why because you were having a good time just a second ago...

Hormones SUCK.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Clever Waffle said:


> I think we're long lost twins :3
> How much did the procedure cost for you? Did insurance cover it? I know a few friends that would be VERY interested in this.


Wow! All these years people treated me as some sort of a freak because I don't want kids and I think periods are pointless. It's good to know that I'm not the only one out there. Is it some sort of a female NT thing, I wonder?


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Wow! All these years people treated me as some sort of a freak because I don't want kids and I think periods are pointless. It's good to know that I'm not the only one out there. Is it some sort of a female NT thing, I wonder?


Sure seems to be sometimes. 

A lot of NT's I know that DO want a kid (and it usually is just *A* kid) want one so they can pass on their knowledge, and bring up an intelligent being and not just another sheep. Still a bit of a gamble though since they grow up to be individual adults with their own minds and making their own decisions. I don't know how I'd handle it if my hypothetical kid ended up going down the stupid path with the flock anyway. But there's other, bigger reasons I don't want any.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Wow! All these years people treated me as some sort of a freak because I don't want kids and I think periods are pointless. It's good to know that I'm not the only one out there. Is it some sort of a female NT thing, I wonder?


Almost every female NF that I know, also does not want children. I think it's an Intuitive thing. Or else I lucked out with finding friends that are all on the same page as I am about the topic.


----------



## peddroelm (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## VisceraEyes (Oct 29, 2010)

I become a sulky anti-social bitch. Not that that's TOO out of the ordinary for me, but normally niceness comes a lot easier for me than during my time of month. I also do and say some pretty irrational things that I always want to take back.


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

If you think about it, it really sucks to be a girl. We're the one who have to deal with menstrual cycles which not only affects our emotions, sometimes our bodies, and is just an overall nasty, messy business (blood makes me queasy). Also, we're the ones who get pregnant, and have to carry a human being inside our bodies. Naturally that means, the father can choose to walk away, but we can't (unless we're cruel enough to go for abortion) Additionally we're the ones that have to go into labour and there's a chance we could even die from it. x.X

Not to mention the social aspects of being a female in today's society. There's tremendous pressure on us to look, acts, and behave in a certain way. -.-''


----------



## zobot (Feb 28, 2011)

clawsthatcatch said:


> This is a somewhat embarrassing topic, but I have to know, am I the only female who, every month, feels like she is forcibly given emotions that she has no interest in having? I'll become impatient, and I may even have an emotional outburst, and then later I'll be like "for christ's sake, why do I have to go through all these hormonal fluctuations for the sake of reproduction? I'm not sure it's worth it."
> 
> I just repeatedly remind myself that I'm not perceiving the world correctly. I'm malfunctioning. I just have to keep these emotions in a tumor, to be removed in 8-10 years. (just kidding, just kidding!)


ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY! 

(I apologize for my profanity, but that was my sincerest reaction to this thread). 

I have the exact same attitude toward my menstrual cycle. Except now I'm tacking on all kinds of frightening, irritating, additional data to the matter. For instance, my period must be getting worse and more painful each month, because my biological clock is hitting the *BABY!!* panic button. The body's emergency reproductive disaster plan sends in wave upon wave of madness, cramping, and uncomfortable pain toward my ovaries and brain---because the younger and healthier a women is when she conceives, the better her chances are of bringing a baby soundly and fully to term. I am brutishly reminded of my crimes against nature, exactly every 28 days.

I just wish I could give my 29 year old female reproductive organs, to a 29 year old male, so that he might experience one week of menstruation. Because, in order to fully appreciate what happens to us, he must not only experience the accompanying, physical pain of menstruation (which is alone enough to bring any man I know to his knees). No, it's really about the estrogen, which would shred a man's puny mind, without mercy---it would unleash irrational, moody, abrading, rankle, fickle, hormonal chaos into his world! 

I think menstruation is far worse for INTP females to reconcile, because we rarely embrace gender differences (even physical ones). Besides, it hardly seems fair. Period.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

cam3llia said:


> If you think about it, it really sucks to be a girl. We're the one who have to deal with menstrual cycles which not only affects our emotions, sometimes our bodies, and is just an overall nasty, messy business (blood makes me queasy). Also, we're the ones who get pregnant, and have to carry a human being inside our bodies. Naturally that means, the father can choose to walk away, but we can't (unless we're cruel enough to go for abortion) Additionally we're the ones that have to go into labour and there's a chance we could even die from it. x.X
> 
> Not to mention the social aspects of being a female in today's society. There's tremendous pressure on us to look, acts, and behave in a certain way. -.-''


Whether it's harder being one sex over the other is arguable, but you do bring up an interesting point I read not too long ago - boys hit puberty and (if I recall the article correctly) that's the major change for them. Women, on the other hand, hit puberty...then go through hormone fluctuations every menstrual cycle, experience major changes in their hormones and bodies for each pregnancy they may experience - or if they don't, their bodies go crazy at the insistence of their biological clocks (holy crap is it a struggle to convince my body finding a father for children NOW is not necessarily the most important thing in life; it doesn't even seem to matter that I'm not sure I even want kids! And I thought I was man-crazy *before*...WOW.), and after that they continue to have periods, and then they eventually go through menopause stages (premenopause, perimenopause, menopause, and postmenopause), which creates hormonal chaos all over again but in a completely different way.

I mean, really, we have to hit our 50s before our bodies get a break? Yeesh.


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

My emotions are generally very unstable-so I can't actually tell if it's because of it or not. It does cause me to have really bad cramps, pain in my stomach, less oxygen to my brain which results in dizzines/blurry vision-basically to the point where to walk, sever times almost to the point of fainting.

So for it's just really painful and such a drag. -.-''


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

I never really suffered from any pms, but I recently started taking birth control again after a long break and I can really feel a change in my overall mood, I do feel more unexplained emotions. That being said I know where it's coming from, I know it's just hormones, so I don't think of these feelings as real, so they don't really have a hold over me or how I act, it's more of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't notice anything weird about me while I have my period. It's probably because I don't get cramps. o;


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

The only thing that I notice is that I am more easily angered. That is the only emotion that I think increases for me. And mine is more during my actual period then PMS. Maybe it is just because I am annoyed that I'm on my period because I find it a major inconvience. I absolutely hate being on my period and I deard it right before it comes every month.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

WildWinds said:


> Sure seems to be sometimes.
> 
> A lot of NT's I know that DO want a kid (and it usually is just *A* kid) want one so they can pass on their knowledge, and bring up an intelligent being and not just another sheep. Still a bit of a gamble though since they grow up to be individual adults with their own minds and making their own decisions. I don't know how I'd handle it if my hypothetical kid ended up going down the stupid path with the flock anyway. But there's other, bigger reasons I don't want any.


 I don't know ANY other female NTs, except my little INTJ sis. I live in a small, conservative town, I guess we're pretty rare. I do know a few NFs who want kids, but not to get married. And I agree with you about the stupid kid thing. I figure i'll just adopt if I decide I want one. Or I'll just be a crazy dog lady. Whichever one works out better.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

WildWinds said:


> Considered it....But yeah, I don't want to go through all that trouble only to give somebody the ability to produce a child. If somebody is infertile and wants children, they should adopt.


Donate your eggs to science? There are many other things we can do with them than just babies. Stem cell factories, Genetic mapping / experiments, cloning organs, medical experimentation... you name it.
Now go do a science a service much more valuable than a human infant. (unless that infant grows up to be a medical genius)


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if being born female is karma from the wrongs we've committed in our past lives.

Explains why there are more females than males in this world.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah it really kind of sucks. I started taking the Depo Provera birth-control shot, administered every 3 months, and after the first 3 months, about the time I was due for my second shot, it stopped my periods all together. No more cramps, no more crazy mood swings, and I spend about the same for 1 shot, as I would on 3 months worth of tampons, so it's really affordable. 

It truly is a godsend, because I don't have to remember to take a little pill every morning either. And the best part, *no periods!*


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Mojo Jojo said:


> Sometimes I wonder if being born female is karma from the wrongs we've committed in our past lives.
> 
> Explains why there are more females than males in this world.


That made me sad because I really like myself.  I know nobody likes me but why do I care as long as they don't teach me the way of things. Seldom have people (read: men) have acknowledged how helpful/beneficial women can be other than sex or reproduction.
Sad...very sad :'(

btw coming to the context, my mood is usually unpredictable and periods doesn't do much to it. I used to get painful cramps, but due to my PCOS treatment, those have mysteriously vanished.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 15, 2011)

Infrared said:


> Yeah it really kind of sucks. I started taking the Depo Provera birth-control shot, administered every 3 months, and after the first 3 months, about the time I was due for my second shot, it stopped my periods all together. No more cramps, no more crazy mood swings, and I spend about the same for 1 shot, as I would on 3 months worth of tampons, so it's really affordable.
> 
> It truly is a godsend, because I don't have to remember to take a little pill every morning either. And the best part, *no periods!*


 
I took the Depo shot and got pregnant exactly at the 3 month mark. Be sure to never be even a day late.


----------

